# Church Lighting Sources



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone know any specialty sellers for Church lighting up high? Kind of like LED equals for Par250s?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

*Day 1*

:vs_cool:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

See what your local supply house has for lighting reps and find one that is experienced with churches. Today the control system is as much a factor as the lighting. As churches vary in interior decorum they may want a bright white color or maybe a dimmable, yellower lighting.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are plenty of church lighting people on the web but be prepared for lots of money.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought Jesus was the light. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

